# Black Kow Soda



## stumpknocker (Feb 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any information on Black Kow Soda?


----------



## rockbot (Feb 21, 2011)

no info? interesting bottle and go with.


----------



## splante (Feb 22, 2011)

this web site shows them as a grade b bottle meaning between common and scarce and valued about 8 to 15 dollars not sure how up to date it is but gives you a rough idea
 http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedb3.htm

 and this one has sompe pictures and info on them
 http://www.ca-yd.com/textfile/bottles/ACLWEB_B.HTM

 that sign is pretty sweet really nice condition if original that could be worth decent $$


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 22, 2011)

the black cow says its from columbus ohio


----------



## flasherr (Mar 4, 2011)

a guy i know found thousands of these unused in a basement. they had never been used. something about they were to come out but war time hit and due to sugar rationing they were never filled. they had been there so long in cardboard boxes they had broke open and where all over the floor he said. he told me he was having to pay by the bottle so they smashed any that were not mint and that was several thousand he said i met the guy 10 years ago and he had had them along time before that. I sell them pretty easy at $6-$8 more than that they sit along time. It is a great bottle i love the picture and colors on it.


----------

